# Apple Cider Vinegar



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi folks; on the Havanese forum, they were saying they used an apple cider vinegar/water mix for rinsing their dogs. Do poodle owners do that, or is that a no no?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

back in the day we used to use a vinegar wter rinse on the horses after a shampoo- it helpe 'neutralize' any unrinsed shampoo... Course shampoos now rinse way better then what we had 20 years ago


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I put it on my sandwiches, I let Vegas try it once.. he hated it.

Haven't used it for anything else.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I use a vinegar rinse on Foxxy, my corded poodle, especially on the ears. Corded poodles if one is not careful when drying them can get moldy, especially on the ears as when they drink they dunk their ear cords in the water bowl. I am still searching for the perfect water bowl


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> I use a vinegar rinse on Foxxy, my corded poodle, especially on the ears. Corded poodles if one is not careful when drying them can get moldy, especially on the ears as when they drink they dunk their ear cords in the water bowl. I am still searching for the perfect water bowl


This is in a different thread that is on here now, I thought you may find it useful!

In a post by Celtickitty:

"I started by limiting the amount of water she could have at one time. But I was worried I wouldn't give her enough if she was really thirsty. (she always acted like she was super thirsty) I purchased a DrinkBetter Bowl. It has a float that only allows them a small amount of water available at a time. I think this has slowed her down, and prevented her from gulping. It did also help with those pesky dribbles that seemed to follow her away from the bowl. Recently we haven't had any problem with regurgitation. I believe the bowl helped her learn how to drink, and she's gotten older and has matured.

Here is their website. I got both of mine off of ebay. DrinkBetter Pet Water Bowl - Contech Enterprises Inc."


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry, that link didn't copy right. Try this again....

DrinkBetter Pet Water Bowl - Contech Enterprises Inc.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Skye said:


> Sorry, that link didn't copy right. Try this again....
> 
> DrinkBetter Pet Water Bowl - Contech Enterprises Inc.


Thanks, I tried that bowl, didn't stop her, so now it is sitting in the closet. I have the water hole dog bowl, it is great for the Bronco as well as inside, her ear cords don't get as wet, it doesn't slow her down. I have found putting ice cubes in the bowl helps, I thought about using those reusable ice cubes, my guys don't chew on things, but I just wouldn't fell comfortable, altho I suspect it is the same product as in the DrinkBetter.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> Thanks, I tried that bowl, didn't stop her, so now it is sitting in the closet. I have the water hole dog bowl, it is great for the Bronco as well as inside, her ear cords don't get as wet, it doesn't slow her down. I have found putting ice cubes in the bowl helps, I thought about using those reusable ice cubes, my guys don't chew on things, but I just wouldn't fell comfortable, altho I suspect it is the same product as in the DrinkBetter.


Hmm...interesting! I love the corded look by the way, so cool!!!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Skye said:


> Hmm...interesting! I love the corded look by the way, so cool!!!


Foxxy thanks you, I would have to say the biggest drawback to a corded poodle is that you can't walk a block without being stopped more than twice. You always have to allow for so much extra time, as you don't want to be rude, and you want people to think better than most do of poodles. I never understood why people have such opinions of poodles, they are the bestest.


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

*why don't they like poodles anyway?*



SnorPuddel said:


> Foxxy thanks you, I would have to say the biggest drawback to a corded poodle is that you can't walk a block without being stopped more than twice. You always have to allow for so much extra time, as you don't want to be rude, and you want people to think better than most do of poodles. I never understood why people have such opinions of poodles, they are the bestest.


My extended family make faces and turn up their noses at our poodle. People laughed at us when they heard we got one - I don't get that.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Skye said:


> Hi folks; on the Havanese forum, they were saying they used an apple cider vinegar/water mix for rinsing their dogs. Do poodle owners do that, or is that a no no?


ACV rinse is great, and I use it on my own hair. Leaves it soft, full, and shiney. I also put it in the drinking water. Said to repel fleas and mosquitoes, it will also help dogs whose eyes tear, and prevents the staining.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

a vinegar rinse is great for removing residue and bringing the pH back down after shampooing. For Poo's, it really helps to make the coat crisp and easier to scissor. It's also wonderful for the skin because of it's antibacterial/viral/fungal properties.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Can you smell the ACV on their coat? How does one use it as a rinse? Lilah gets occasional tear stains and right now I use Angel Eyes. It works ok but she seems to get "wet" eyes while wrestling with Jasper.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

The Vinegar Institute - Uses & Tips

Health - Apple Cider Vinegar Benefits


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Thanks - the links are very helpful!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> ACV rinse is great, and I use it on my own hair. Leaves it soft, full, and shiney. I also put it in the drinking water. Said to repel fleas and mosquitoes, it will also help dogs whose eyes tear, and prevents the staining.


i put it in the water as well. i dont know that it's helped with fleas and such BUT it does slow them down while drinking and they make less of a mess. they also seem to drink less which is nice when you have a dof like jazz who drain the bowl as many times as you'll fill it and then throw up water... : /

i also clean ears with it, saleen had chronic ear issues since last october. they are much better now.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

L&J,

No, once you rinse it off, you can't smell it. It also helps with stinky dogs! 

Also, if you are doing some coloring technique that requires rinsings the color off, you can do the vinager rinse to help "set" the color and make it last longer, because it closes the cuticle of the hair and "locks in" the color particles deposited on the hair.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

When I was attempting long beards on the schnauzers, I put ACV in their water, as it helps with saliva stains. Now that I think of it, I wonder if it would help with tear staining? Hmmmmm


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Cameo said:


> L&J,
> 
> Also, if you are doing some coloring technique that requires rinsings the color off, you can do the vinager rinse to help "set" the color and make it last longer, because it closes the cuticle of the hair and "locks in" the color particles deposited on the hair.


Totally Off Topic but I had to laugh at this (and not b/c it isn't true or anything, b/c it is true), mostly laughing at myself.
The very first dye job I did on Jazz I was kind of bummed b/c I hadn't set the color with the vinegar I bought. I completely forgot about it. I was CONVINCED it would fade right out and was doomed. Maybe it would have been if it didn't happen to be two applications Amiplified Manic panic in Vampire Red. It lasted for MONTHS, ended up having to clip it off in the end. We don't use amplified anything anymore lol and I've learned not to dye her ears or tail any color I'm not prepared to live with practically forever, especially if that color happens to be red. Even red blow pens or markers stick to Jazz's hair for weeks if not months.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

wonderpup, I REALLY understand!!! I did the exact same thing on with a different color! I seemed like it took forever to grow out cause I wasn't shaving her ears, lol.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Such great info here - thanks


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

heh heh, I made the mistake of shaving the ears to get rid of the color. I did really cute tassel ears and man it took forever to grow back. LoL. I shaved the ears on my puppy this time last year and her ears STILL haven't grown back out and finally gave up and just scissored them round b/c they looked all thin and stringy.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

MericoX said:


> When I was attempting long beards on the schnauzers, I put ACV in their water, as it helps with saliva stains. Now that I think of it, *I wonder if it would help with tear staining?* Hmmmmm



Sure does!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

MericoX said:


> When I was attempting long beards on the schnauzers, I put ACV in their water, as it helps with saliva stains. Now that I think of it, I wonder if it would help with tear staining? Hmmmmm


Oh, I may try this, it should help Foxxy's cords from getting moldy when her ear cords land in her drinking water. 
I am going to go pour some in their bowls right now


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Neither Foxxy nor Baldr, not even my cat the baby Tor drank the water with ACV


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

SnorPuddel said:


> Neither Foxxy nor Baldr, not even my cat the baby Tor drank the water with ACV


Start off with a tiny amount and then increase it over a couple of days until you're adding a couple of table spoons per large water bowl. My dog's wouldn't drink it at first either (my cats drink out of the aquarium). They got used to it though and it was no big thing after a few days. I wouldn't give up right away, I'd wait them out. They'll probably drink eventually. Oh and I always kept non APV water outside so they were never in danger of dehydration or anything.


----------

